# Looking into a purebred cat



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Well I've only been looking for one afternoon, but it occurred to me after the small fiasco with Baby Boy, that since I wanted something very specific, a long haired pointed cat, preferably large, I should consider Ragdolls. My boss has 4 and is always raving about them. I found a couple of breeders not too far away and I have to say one of them impressed me. Pricey, but the list of things included were 2 vet visits, 2 sets of shots, worming, *spay or neuter*, a gift bag with a bunch of stuff including frontline, food, and a cat bed. They keep the kittens until 12 weeks also. Not sure I will go this route, but I was pleasantly surprised at their operation and I think I'm going to contact them.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Sounds like a good plan, and breeders sound conscientious and know what they're doing, but do make an appointment to spend at least an hour to see how they are cared for and what the temperaments of the parents are. Ask if you can interact with the kittens by sitting on the floor to play with them. Keep an open mind and don't get hung up on a particular color or pattern. Usually one or maybe two will consistently come back and want to sit in your lap or be with you. If you find that one is really interested in you, go back again for a second visit and see if it's still the same. If it is, that will likely be your "heart" kitty and you will develop a close bond with it. I've always believed it's better if the cat/kitten chooses its owner. Visit with the other breeder as well, so that you can compare their cats, facilities, etc. You also want a breeder who will continue to give you support and advice after a kitten is sold. Good luck!


----------



## peanutsmommy (May 19, 2012)

Best of luck. I really wanted a Ragdoll. They are so pretty, but I just can't afford one!! Love my little Peanut and Mack though!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

jadis said:


> I have to say one of them impressed me. Pricey, but the list of things included were 2 vet visits, 2 sets of shots, worming, *spay or neuter*, a gift bag with a bunch of stuff including frontline, food, and a cat bed. They keep the kittens until 12 weeks also.


These things are all great, but it doesn't cover the most important aspect of choosing a breeder and that is their breeding practices. Please research the genetic medical issues in the breed (I'm betting one of them is HCM), what tests and practices are recommended for the breed to ensure that these issues are not passed down (or at least minimized) and then find out if the breeder is following them. You want to know what is standard protocol for the breed before asking the breeder what their practice is. You also want to know if the breeder is showing their cats...if not, you're probably dealing with a backyard breeder. You want to know how many litters per year and where they are born and raised (you want them raised underfoot in the house). Large quantities of kittens each year is not good. If they are USDA registered then they produce huge quantities of kittens and are really a mill.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks. This is something I just started looking into today. I have alot more research to do, I admit I don't know much about ragdolls except a little about their temperament and that I like the look, but I enjoy reading about these kinds of things and I like what I've seen so far.


----------

